
Rust Compile Times Are Not Slow - pcr910303
https://wiki.alopex.li/RustCompileTimesAreNotSlow
======
lhorie
So... is the conclusion here that Rust compiles at about the same speed as
webpack? Because that doesn't quite support the claim in the title...

